# Furnace Air Flow Direction HELP PLEASE



## Corbino (Aug 25, 2017)

I do not recall how the air flow should be pointing. i am a new home owner first time and didn't mark where the previous one pointed when removing it. Seems like it's in the right direction just need help with confirming that.. THNKS IN ADVANCE!! rhetorical yes but please help


----------



## frodo (Aug 25, 2017)

filters are typically installed on the return air side of the unit
therefore the arrow should be pointed at the unit.


----------



## Bitters (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes arrows  go down.


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 2, 2017)

Well , I would think it would depend on if the furnace ia an up flow or a down flow ?

Wyr
God bless


----------



## kok328 (Nov 3, 2017)

WyrTwister said:


> Well , I would think it would depend on if the furnace ia an up flow or a down flow ?
> 
> Wyr
> God bless



Yes, so this appears to be a downflow unit and the arrow should be pointing down.
Although IMO, on that type of filter, it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## ClimateEngineersFlorida (Nov 20, 2017)

Most importantly, pay close attention to the flue vents. CO is a hazard in our industry. 
I put together a useful write up on carbon monoxide. Hope it's useful.
not allowed
Climate Engineers of Florida heater installation in Crestview, Fl
Climate Engineers of Florida Air Conditioner repair in Crestview, Fl


----------



## BuzzLOL (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes, filter is installed in the cold air return to prevent dirty air getting into the furnace... so arrows should point toward the furnace... 

The filter is usually reinforced on furnace side to prevent the filtering element being pulled through... A filter not changed often enough can also collapse as the air flow is blocked by dirt and air vacuum builds up on the furnace side...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 2, 2018)

And they used to make a filter-mounted whistle that sounded when the filter was restricting airflow too much.


----------

